

I have an idea for an app, now what? - schneby

I have an idea for an app/site and want to find the right developer.  What is the best venue for sharing an idea for an app?
======
justin0469
[http://appmuse.com/appmusing/finding-a-developer-for-your-
ap...](http://appmuse.com/appmusing/finding-a-developer-for-your-app-idea/)

~~~
justin0469
And, as someone mentioned in the comments, make sure you document
functionality it should have. If you blindly say "I want an app that tracks
your workouts" it leaves much ambiguity. You must say "I want an app that
tracks runs, pushups and situps (times and amount), ability to sync between
devices, graphs progress and lets you share it on Facebook" otherwise you'll
end up with a screen with a text box.

Remember that in the future you will have to pay someone (same person or
different) to revise code, add functionality, etc so having someone less
experienced/cheaper WILL cost you more in the long run.

